# Wanted! Cockapoo puppy this December



## paulafb (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi. I am looking for an English F1 cockapoo puppy that would be ready to leave its mum in mid-December. I am preferably looking for a boy puppy with light colouring (golden/apricot, etc).
I would be really interested to hear from anyone who might be able to help me. We live in Hertfordshire but would be willing to travel for the right pup!
Many thanks,
Paula


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We got Lolly from Colne Valley Cockapoos (google them) and they have a litter due early October which would fit into your timings I think. 
Otherwise look on Breeders online


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome are you after a toy of mini cross. are their any alegy sufferers in the house that mean you need a cockapoo who is the least likly to shed. 

have your tried breedersonline.com, Epups, or pets4homes.


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Good luck with your search. We are looking too! If I find out any info I will let you know. I am sure you will find these forums really helpful.


----------



## paulafb (Sep 25, 2011)

*Obsessed!*

Thanks everyone for your advice. I'm constantly on Breeders Online! Think I'm obsessed!
Do you think I'm maybe looking a little early? Are pups more likely to be advertised after they are born? Really don't want to miss out but don't seem to be many around available for December.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

We are all Cockapoo obsessed on here.. welcome .. 

Great to hear you are wanting a Cockapoo  fab breed...

Picking the right breeder is so important .. and well raised puppies ..


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

a smart breeder will try and avoid that time in my opinion, impuls buying for christmas and lots of pups dumped once the novalty has worn off or the pairents relize that the kids arent going to do all the work they promissed to do.


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation. We're also looking for a puppy spoke to Joe at Colne Valley yesterday and have gone on the waiting list!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

paulafb said:


> Thanks everyone for your advice. I'm constantly on Breeders Online! Think I'm obsessed!
> Do you think I'm maybe looking a little early? Are pups more likely to be advertised after they are born? Really don't want to miss out but don't seem to be many around available for December.


Definitely not too early. You need to give yourself plenty of time to research and visit breeders, that way you will avoid making quick decisions and you will find the sort of breeder that is right for you. A good breeder will have the relevent health tests done on the parent dogs and will be breeding for good temperament. I would go and visit some breeders and see their dogs before making any decisions. 

Is there a reason that you need to have the puppy in December? If not I would be prepared to wait if you need to for the right breeder's litter. I was like you, constantly looking at breeders and I still am obsessed with all things Cockapoo!

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Paula,

Welcome to the site! My name is Turi – my partner Marcus and I are looking to get a Cockapoo (or perhaps a Cavapoo – undecided, long story!) in Feb or Mar next year so no, you’re not early at all. 

I found Breeders Online not particularly user friendly so being a complete excel geek I actually copied all the information into a spread sheet. If anyone wants me to email it to them, will do happily. 

I haven’t made contact with everyone on Breeders Online because we’re specifically looking for a Working Cocker x Miniature Poodle that’s been PRA tested but I do know of three litters that will be ready around December. 

Gilli – Kent (01304 201 685) Not sure if Gilli’s are show-type or working.
Mick – Lancashire (01205 270 214) Working cross. 
Anne – Hertfordshire (07947 676 397) Working cross. 

Hope this helps!

Turi x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> Hi Paula,
> 
> Welcome to the site! My name is Turi – my partner Marcus and I are looking to get a Cockapoo (or perhaps a Cavapoo – undecided, long story!) in Feb or Mar next year so no, you’re not early at all.
> 
> ...


oh my gosh you're my excel soulmate! I am totally the same 

Good luck paula in your search!!  I found my pup on Preloved, although you need to be extra careful when looking on there, sometimes not real dog lovers are breeding for a fast buck


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Rufini said:


> oh my gosh you're my excel soulmate! I am totally the same
> 
> Life is complicated without spread sheets!
> 
> Turi x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Turi said:


> Rufini said:
> 
> 
> > oh my gosh you're my excel soulmate! I am totally the same
> ...


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Paula, how did you get on - did you find a litter that will be ready in Dec? 

Turi x


----------

